# Todays New Arrival



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Woken again by the postie at 7AM
















It arrived after a slightly difficult journey that envolved a forum member getting stuck in the mud see here... Mud, Mud............

Anyway it is huge, 47mm excluding crown, 15 deep and nicely heavy, nice solid link bracelet, I really like the `Invicta` engraved on the case side and the yellow crown insert with the company`s logo









Powered by the ever reliable Miyota 8200 series movement it came complete with all boxes and papers for Â£65 inc postage, a bargain IMHO









*Invicta Ghost Diver `2300`, Miyota 21 Jewel, 8200 Series.*


















Mind you despite it`s 200m water resistence rating I think the `Professional Diver`

written on the back is a bit of hype given that the only lume is a thin strip on the hands









Still what do I care, I can`t even swim
















Anyway to sum up, as you can no doubt gather, I`m well chuffed with the Invicta









BTW I`d like to send thanks to all envolved in getting the watch to me; Paul, his good lady, the local Fire Brigade and the Post Office























Right that`s three watches this week, three more still in the post


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Hmmm...

Not sure I like that Mac. I am not keen on the fact that it has two minute tracks - one would have done - either railroad or ticks, but not both.









Chunky looking thing though, looks like it's trying to be a cross between a Yachtmaster and gawd knows what.









Still, Invicta make reliable enough watches of reasonable quality. I'll bet that one is no different.









Enjoy it Mac.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Glad you like it Mac. Looks better on you than it did me











> Right that`s three watches this week, three more still in the post


Great when you have a week like that. I got 3 last week.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ESL said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Not sure I like that Mac. I am not keen on the fact that it has two minute tracks - one would have done - either railroad or ticks, but not both.
> 
> ...


I didn`t notice the minute tracks George, now I have I quite like them









Like a lot of watches it has elements of other makes, it reminds me a little of my mate Andy`s Breitling Shark











Mrcrowley said:


> Glad you like it Mac. Looks better on you than it did me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Paul, I wore it today to work, very nice and comfortable









I bet the three you got cost more then my whole collection put together
















BTW I`m hoping something rather special will be arriving tomorrow from our man in Slovakia


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> ESL said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm...
> ...


Good on ya-hope your wife aint jealous.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Like Mac would want a wife.









I like the hands and battons, I could see this watch on my wrist.









The bezel looks workman like.









The seconds hand could be a bit redder though.









Does it come in quartz?
















I'm in a quartz phase.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Like Mac would want a wife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I`ve got something much better then a wife..... a lodger, a lot less hassle and no where near as expensive, she actually gives me money
















Quartz!!
















You`re not turning into Alex are you Stan?









Next thing you`ll be going all `Bling`


----------

